# >> PID controller



## أبكتني الذكريات (4 أبريل 2012)

لو سمحتو اخواني بغيت ملخص بسيط عن :
P controller
PI controller
PD controller
&PID controller
مع الشرح بالرسومات اذا ممكن!!​


----------

